# NetBeans VS JCreator pour JAVA



## bandit (28 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'essaie de passer de JCreator à Netbeans (pc vers Mac), mais je retrouve souvent des problèmes.
Je commence à programmer en Java, et le problème est que certains fichiers fonctionnent avec JCreator, mais la même chose ne marche pas sur Netbeans 5.0
Voici un petit fichier .java qui fonctionne avec JCreator:

import java.io.*;

public class Bonjour {
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String mes = "\nBonjour,";
        try {
            InputStreamReader converter = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(converter);
            System.out.print(mes+"Comment t'appelles-tu?");
            String nom = in.readLine();
            if (nom!=null) {mes = mes+""+nom;}
            System.out.print("\n\tQuel age as-tu"+nom+"?");
            int age = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
            System.out.println("\n\tBravo, tu as"+age+"ans!");
            age *=3;
            System.out.println("\n\tMoi, j'ai"+age+"ans. trois fois plus que toi!");
        }
        catch(IOException e){System.err.println(e);}
    }
    }


Et voici ce que je vois quand j'essaie le run avec NetBeans:

init:
deps-jar:
compile:
run:
(à ce moment je dois obligatoirement fermer la fenêtre input (Close Input) pour que ça continue)
Bonjour,Comment t'appelles-tu?
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NumberFormatException: null
        at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Integer.java:415)
        at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Integer.java:497)
        at donnees.Bonjour.main(Bonjour.java:29)
        Quel age as-tunull?
Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 14 minutes 31 seconds)


Des idées?

Merci d'avance


----------



## bandit (30 Octobre 2006)

j'ai trouvé, si ça interesse quelqu'un...
Il suffit de mettre del lignes de code System.out.println et non pas System.out.print.
Voilà, c'était tout.


----------



## molgow (31 Octobre 2006)

Si c'est &#231;a la solution, alors je pense que tu pouvais aussi utiliser la m&#233;thode Outputstream.flush() au bon endroit.


----------

